# Polish Arabian



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

He might be a half Arabian and the part of him that's Arab may be from Polish bloodlines, but he's certainly not purebred.


----------



## OrangeToes (Oct 2, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> He might be a half Arabian and the part of him that's Arab may be from Polish bloodlines, but he's certainly not purebred.


She is three quarters arab,double registered pinto and polish.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

OrangeToes said:


> She is three quarters arab,double registered pinto and polish.


She'd be registered as half Arabian, regardless of her blood percentage. The AHA only registers as half or purebred.


----------



## OrangeToes (Oct 2, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> She'd be registered as half Arabian, regardless of her blood percentage. The AHA only registers as half or purebred.


Oh yes Im sorry I didn't mean on the papers. Papers she is half and half, Critique? :lol:


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

cant realy see all that much arab in her to be honest.
This is my pure bred arab. He is 95% polish, 5% crabbet. 100% nutcase.


----------



## OrangeToes (Oct 2, 2010)

these pics don't show it but in person there is no question,how she moves and her dispostion is all arab. She has about the biggest trot and highest tail I have ever seen. He's pretty arabs sure do have their own breed of brain...


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

She looks like he moves under himself, and had good shoulder movement. Now I personally look at the second picture and it looks like her back half is too big for her front half. I'm hoping that its just that she's colored and has a hay belly so its throwing me off, cause she looks fine in the other pictures, but thats what jumps out at me. It looks like she stands under herself a bit on the front, but its not horrible. She's got a nice head and neck, and it ties into her shoulders well. I love her coloring, how do you keep her so white?? I have the hardest time keeping white horses white.


----------



## OrangeToes (Oct 2, 2010)

dressagebelle said:


> She looks like he moves under himself, and had good shoulder movement. Now I personally look at the second picture and it looks like her back half is too big for her front half. I'm hoping that its just that she's colored and has a hay belly so its throwing me off, cause she looks fine in the other pictures, but thats what jumps out at me. It looks like she stands under herself a bit on the front, but its not horrible. She's got a nice head and neck, and it ties into her shoulders well. I love her coloring, how do you keep her so white?? I have the hardest time keeping white horses white.


Your defintly right she has a very nice hay belly lol and she does stand under herself. as for the white coat she's bathed once a month and i use about 2 tablespoons of laundry blueing in a large bucket of water and let it settle in for about 5 mins and then rinse and it leaves them so soft! you should try it!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Her croup looks a little high. If that was a touch lower, I would say her back end was _very_ arab looking.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

he has a short back and a high croup, nice neck and head position and VERY nice colouring. love the pinto's


----------

